# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج Trillian 5.3.12 عملاق المحادثة لمحادثة وفتح جميع الايميلات فى وقت واحد بجميع انواعها

## mohamed73

_Download Trillian 5.3.12 Beta / Trillian 5.3.12 / 2013_  *تحميل برنامج Trillian 5.3.12 تريلين 2013 برنامج الشات والمحادثات لفتح كل انواع الايميلات فى برنامج واحد ...*  _Trillian 5.3.12 Beta_    *
برنامج لمحادثة وفتح جميع الايميلات باشكالها وانواعها المختلفة . 
حيث يقوم بالمحادثة على (Skype , Gmail  , msn , irc , icq , aim , yahoo )  الياهو والهوت ميل والاسكاى بى والجى ميل واى ماسنجر ويوفر إمكانيات غير  متاحة على الماسنجرات الاخرى 
دعم الميزات القياسية مثل الدردشة الصوتية نقل الملفات والأحاديث فى مجموعة  غرف الدردشة الأيقونات الأصدقاء ، اتصالات متعددة في الوقت نفسه على نفس  الشبكة ، كتابة إعلام اتصال مباشر .
كما انك تستطيع من خلال هذا البرنامج بناء غرفة للمحادثة الفورية مع اصدقائك واقاربك وتشاركهم الحديث فى وقت واحد ... 
الان لا حاجة لك بانشاء اكثر من ايميل فيكفى ايميل واحد للمحادثة مع كافة الايميلات
البرنامج سهل وبسيط وصغير الحجم كما انه لا يحتاج الى سيريالات ولا كراكات او بدجات ...*     _
Trillian™ is a fully featured, stand-alone, skinnable chat client that supports AIM, 
ICQ, MSN, Yahoo Messenger, and IRC. It provides capabilities not  possible with original network clients, while supporting standard  features such as audio chat, 
file transfers, group chats, chat rooms, buddy icons, multiple  simultaneous connections to the same network, server-side contact  importing, typing notification, 
direct connection (AIM), proxy support, encrypted messaging (AIM/ICQ), SMS support, and privacy settings_   * شرح البرنامج بالصور :*                              * إنتهى الشرح بحمد الله ...*          
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## محمد مسالمة

_مشكور اخي....._

----------

